# It's Fall in New York



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

Saturday was raining like hell in New York so instead of shooting a round, was forced to shoot some photos. All in all a good day.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice pictures; what is the name of the course you took them at?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes great pics looks like a nice course. great color on the course too over fall.


----------



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

The course is Willow Ridge CC in Harrison, N.Y.
Typical Westchester topography, 138 slope. The course is located contingent to the Westchester Country Club, a PGA tournament venue, and Apowamis, one of the oldest tracks in the country. Designed by Maurice McCarthy (same architect as the West and South courses at Hershey).


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

It's winter in Denver. 9-16 inches of snow forecast today and tomorrow.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Winter hit here too Rick. had snow in the valley of only a 1/2" but it gets deeper the higher up you go. Was going to try and play golf friday but its just too cold for me.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

We have nearly a foot so far, with more yet to come.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

It was a lovely 28*C or 82 F here today the weathers just getting nice in my corner of the world.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> It was a lovely 28*C or 82 F here today the weathers just getting nice in my corner of the world.


As much as I want to play golf Friday there are two things stopping me; 1. the friggin cold and 2. this medical thing, the 20th I go in for the proceeeeeeedure then I'll be hitting 280yrds


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

are they going to fix lack of ability as well as your heart????:cheeky4:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> are they going to fix lack of ability as well as your heart????:cheeky4:


Yes! and then I'll play a 100 times better than you instead of 20 times better than you. uuuh you were talking about golf?:cheeky4:


----------

